# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  مشکل در ایجاد Snapshot

## majidC#‎

با سلام خدمت دوستان من  بعد از درست شدن  subscription در قسمت مانیتور به خطای  Script failes for Table 'dbo.sysdiagrams'

----------

